# Shark rig for surf fishing



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Could somone post a picture of a shark rig for surf fishing? Targeting smaller 3-5ft sharks using a Penn 704z or 706z, 15-20lb Ande back country. I could possibly make one I guess. I have 7-strand and wire and circle hooks. Also swivels. Just not sure about how to add a weight. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would do this or improvise your own with this as a guideline.

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leaders/


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Check out you tube "How to tie shark rig"


----------

